# Cigar Cigar Staff Picture



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I know, it's goofy, but I did it anyway... I just wanted to post a picture of our entire staff in case anybody comes down to visit us in Sugarland.

From left to right they are: Rich, Jonathan, John, Kat, Jeff, Cliff, Rinil and Squid in the very back.

Thanks,

-Squid


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

i think something may be wrong, its not showing up for me


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nope no pic


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I had to re-size it smaller. Should be there now.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

working now
cool, nice looking bunch there.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Whos the goofy one in the back?


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WHOA!! I've seen better looking mugs in the Waffle House...looks like a happy croud Squid, congrats on the opportunity.


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

Ken who works Sundays is not in the photo.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

buttah said:


> Whos the goofy one in the back?


Hey, Hey, HEY! This is Texas and Squids are well armed around these parts! <G>


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

nice looking crew


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Good lord, what a Motley Crew.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like a good crew, though the one in the back looks a little weird.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tim you look right at home bud---Now get to WORK!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey-
I'll take those ashtons on the left


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Hey-
> I'll take those ashtons on the left


Exactly. I bought my first ESG from that spot just to the left (or was it below?) the Cabinets about six weeks ago. Nice atmosphere and good assistance when needed.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lookin' good


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics!! Great crew!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice picture.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

good looking crew


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice pic, Dulles high baby


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Good stuff, Squiddy!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good crew


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pic of the crew!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

The Usual Suspects .....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hold on just a minute! Whats wrong Tim? They don't let you wear the cowboy hat there?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Americas most wanted!:lol:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Hold on just a minute! Whats wrong Tim? They don't let you wear the cowboy hat there?


I'd create so much upper-level shade that it would have ruined the picture... <G>


----------



## z0nar (Jul 23, 2008)

whos that sexy younger gentleman cowered under the shadow of squid?


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice pic.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pic!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

great crew, is that near Houston?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Technically, it's in Sugarland; a bit southwest from Houston proper...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've seen a couple of those faces in the local post office.:huh_oh::brick:


----------

